

Kali Linux on a Raspberry Pi with LUKS Disk Encryption - alexcasalboni
https://www.offensive-security.com/kali-linux/raspberry-pi-luks-disk-encryption/

======
cssmoo
Does disk encryption on an SD card cause write amplification at all?

I've killed two _decent genuine_ Sandisk SD cards already in under a year and
would worry that this would blast them even quicker even if it is desirable to
encrypt the disks.

~~~
cmurf
No, dm-crypt uses a 512 byte block size.

~~~
cssmoo
Thanks for confirmation.

------
haarts
I'm wondering if you could use a Pi effectively since I gathered that
penetration testing is quite CPU intensive.

------
throwawayaway
it's good that they credit the ofthedeed guide for raspbian at the end, which
in turn borrowed a lot from the paxswill guide for raspbian. the ofthedeed
guide has an image ready to go, which is convenient but not for the truly
paranoid.

i've read about a 50% i/o performance penalty for this setup but 50% of not a
lot is still not a lot, so most people won't be too bothered by it.

------
SpaceInvader
I'm afraid it's gonna be very slow due to LUKS encryption and lack of support
for it in the CPU.

Does anybody seen any benchmarks?

~~~
throwawayaway
from the paxswill guide for raspbian:

"Write speed is greatly reduced, down to 4.2 MB/s from 12.9 MB/sec."

[http://paxswill.com/blog/2013/11/04/encrypted-raspberry-
pi/](http://paxswill.com/blog/2013/11/04/encrypted-raspberry-pi/)

My rpi sd card does 20mb/s unencrypted, have yet to bench encrypted.

